# خطة الله للزواج



## ميرنا (21 سبتمبر 2008)

هل قرأت يوماً عن خطة الله للزواج؟ إذاً، إليك بعضها إن كنت لم تطلع على هذا الموضوع. لقد فشلت خطة العالم بشكل واضح. هناك ثلاثة تصرفات في الزواج.
-  الترك: لتحقيق الاستقلالية "يترك الرجل أباه وأمه" (تكوين 2: 24). والترك يعني التوقف عن الاعتماد على الغير، والترك أيضا يجب أن يتم في جو من الإكرام والحب والاحترام للوالدين.
- الالتصاق: أي تكوين الالتزام وتعهد كلا الطرفين معاً "ويلتصق بامرأته" (تكوين 2: 24").. لقد خلق الله آدم ولديه حاجة شخصية لم تشبع. كان آدم وحيداً "وقال الرب الإله ليس جيداً أن يكون آدم وحده فأصنع له معيناً نظيره (تكوين 2: 18). وبعد أن خلق الله العالم قال: "إن كل شيء حسن جداً". وقد أعطى آدم امتيازات غير متوفرة الآن للإنسان في هذا العصر. فاختار الله أن يجعل في آدم حاجة فريدة مميزة "وجعل الرب الإله من الأرض كل حيوانات البرية وكل طيور السماء فاحضرها إلى آدم ليرى ماذا يدعوها". (تكوين 2 : 19). ثم أشبع الله حاجة آدم بخلق حواء وصنع الله حواء لتكون معينة له وقدمها إلى آدم.  
 -  تكوين الجسد الواحد: "ويكونان جسداً واحداً" (تكوين 2 : 24). إن الاتحاد الجسدي تعبير عن الانسجام، لذا لا بد من إزالة المعوقعات لقبول شريك الحياة التي قد تكون في النوع "الجنس" والصفات الجسمانية ووجهات النظر والأمزجة والبيئة والاهتمامات والأدوار وعدم الصبر والتسيب والتردد والاندفاع والثرثرة والانغلاق وعدم التنظيم والجمود وروح النقد وعدم الحزم والإلحاح اللين.
_ إن الرفض لشريك الحياة يعني:
_-  رفض الله ومعونته لحياتك.
-  انعكاس سلبي تجاه شخص الله.
- إظهار عدم الإيمان ومعصية تجاه الله.
- الفشل في تحقيق خطة الله وأهدافه للزواج.
إذاً، إن السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه.. هل تقبل شريك حياتك على أنه عطية الله مخلوق لك شخصيا لكي يشبع حاجتك الخاصة ويطرد الشعور بالوحدة والانفرادية والعزلة؟ تذكر "كل عطية صالحة وكل موهبة تامة هي من فوق نازلة من عند أبي الأنوار الذي ليس عنده تغيير ولا ظل دوران" (يعقوب 1 : 17).​


----------



## mero_engel (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع جميلللللللل*
*بس اللي بستغربله حاجه واحده*
*انه مين اللي الكاتب الموضوع دا *
*ميرنا ؟*
*لاا صدق عيني*
*حكمتك يارب  *
*انت الوحيد اللي بتهدي
هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Esther (21 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسى جدا جدا يا سكره
بجد موضوع جامد جدا
عاشت ايديك​


----------



## kalimooo (26 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> هل قرأت يوماً عن خطة الله للزواج؟ إذاً، إليك بعضها إن كنت لم تطلع على هذا الموضوع. لقد فشلت خطة العالم بشكل واضح. هناك ثلاثة تصرفات في الزواج.
> -  الترك: لتحقيق الاستقلالية "يترك الرجل أباه وأمه" (تكوين 2: 24). والترك يعني التوقف عن الاعتماد على الغير، والترك أيضا يجب أن يتم في جو من الإكرام والحب والاحترام للوالدين.
> - الالتصاق: أي تكوين الالتزام وتعهد كلا الطرفين معاً "ويلتصق بامرأته" (تكوين 2: 24").. لقد خلق الله آدم ولديه حاجة شخصية لم تشبع. كان آدم وحيداً "وقال الرب الإله ليس جيداً أن يكون آدم وحده فأصنع له معيناً نظيره (تكوين 2: 18). وبعد أن خلق الله العالم قال: "إن كل شيء حسن جداً". وقد أعطى آدم امتيازات غير متوفرة الآن للإنسان في هذا العصر. فاختار الله أن يجعل في آدم حاجة فريدة مميزة "وجعل الرب الإله من الأرض كل حيوانات البرية وكل طيور السماء فاحضرها إلى آدم ليرى ماذا يدعوها". (تكوين 2 : 19). ثم أشبع الله حاجة آدم بخلق حواء وصنع الله حواء لتكون معينة له وقدمها إلى آدم.
> -  تكوين الجسد الواحد: "ويكونان جسداً واحداً" (تكوين 2 : 24). إن الاتحاد الجسدي تعبير عن الانسجام، لذا لا بد من إزالة المعوقعات لقبول شريك الحياة التي قد تكون في النوع "الجنس" والصفات الجسمانية ووجهات النظر والأمزجة والبيئة والاهتمامات والأدوار وعدم الصبر والتسيب والتردد والاندفاع والثرثرة والانغلاق وعدم التنظيم والجمود وروح النقد وعدم الحزم والإلحاح اللين.
> ...






*جميل 
جميل ومفيد جدا"اخت ميرنا      ده هو موضوعك

ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح

*​


----------



## candy shop (26 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااا يا قمر

ميرسى يا حبى 

بجد بجد السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه.. هل تقبل شريك حياتك على أنه عطية الله 

ربنا يوفقك يا حبيبتى ويكون معاكى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع راااااااائع يا ميرنا 
مرسىىىىىى جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## لوقا عادل (6 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 أكتوبر 2008)

جميل يا رتوت





​


----------



## ميرنا (22 ديسمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع جميلللللللل*
> 
> *بس اللي بستغربله حاجه واحده*
> *انه مين اللي الكاتب الموضوع دا *
> ...


 
دنيا غرورة يبنتى وبعدين دا موضوع شوفتينى اتجننت ولا اتعبطت وقلت يا جواز


----------



## ميرنا (22 ديسمبر 2008)

Esther قال:


> ميرسى جدا جدا يا سكره​
> بجد موضوع جامد جدا
> 
> عاشت ايديك​


 
ليه عاشت ايدى هو انا كنت قلتل رجالة البلد :t30:


----------



## ميرنا (22 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> *جميل *
> 
> *جميل ومفيد جدا"اخت ميرنا ده هو موضوعك*​
> *ربنا يباركك*
> *سلام المسيح*​


 يباشا منور يا كليمو


----------



## ميرنا (22 ديسمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااا يا قمر​
> 
> ميرسى يا حبى ​
> بجد بجد السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه.. هل تقبل شريك حياتك على أنه عطية الله ​
> ...


 
مش عارف ليه حاسس انى السؤال دا قاصدة تكرريه يا نون :t9:


----------



## ميرنا (22 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع يا ميرنا
> 
> مرسىىىىىى جدا
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


 يباشا منور


----------



## aser_el7ob (22 ديسمبر 2008)

دخيل ربك يا ميرنا شو فهماني وشكرا لالك واتمنالك التوفيئ


----------



## ميرنا (22 ديسمبر 2008)

aser_el7ob قال:


> دخيل ربك يا ميرنا شو فهماني وشكرا لالك واتمنالك التوفيئ


 
*والنعمة مفاهمة حاجة  يعنى ايه *


----------



## aser_el7ob (22 ديسمبر 2008)

انا جديد بالمنتدى يا ميرنا ممكن تساعدي من فضلك انا هاد ميلي ممكن ******ممكن منفضلك بليز ساعديني


----------



## ميرنا (22 ديسمبر 2008)

aser_el7ob قال:


> انا جديد بالمنتدى يا ميرنا ممكن تساعدي من فضلك انا هاد ميلي ممكن ******ممكن منفضلك بليز ساعديني


 
جديد اهلا بيك ومنور

اساعدك اى مشكلة فى ركن للشكاوى والمشاكل ولو عزت اى حاجة تقدر تسئل واحنا كلنا نساعدك

ايمىلات ببقى ممنوع وضع اى ايمل ويباشا منور


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع حلو اووووووووووووووووووى يا ميرنا*​


----------



## وليم تل (28 ديسمبر 2008)

حقا ميرنا
موضوع اكثر من رائع وروعتة فى قيمتة
وعقبال ما تقبلى شريك حياتك كعطية من اللة
وافرح بيكى وانتى فى الكوشة قولى امين
ودمتى بود​


----------

